# HDS 9 Gen 3 vs. Elite Ti 9



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking to upgrade my 7" color LCX28 HD to a newer 9" unit over winter.
What are pro's and con's of the HDS unit vs Elite Ti?
I don't need trolling motor control a/c not replacing the Terrova 80, but if it ever died, I do like Motor Guide units.
I don't need Ethernet and all the other connectivity the HDS unit has.
I see screen controls are different with HDS having both touch screen and button operation.
I am still gagging on the HDS 9 Gen 3 price of $1800 or so from dealers, best I've found with Totalscan transducer is $1500 on e-bay. Lowrance has them listed for same but not available on line.
The Elite Ti 9 is coming in at $1000. 
It looks like they have the same basic sonar, screen, chartplotter functions.
Appreciate comments on experience you've had with these units.
Thanks - Chris


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Check out BBG marine. Brian is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

BOE marine also had some excellent deals and great customer Service. 

Treated well by both. 

Sounds like you basically know all the differences just a matter of what fits your style best.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

If you to compare the Gen3 vs the Ti


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Elite can only support the Total Scan or the combo of the lss2 and their 83/200 skimmer. So to say you could not add a higher quality shoot thru hull to the lss2 to improve your view. That is from lowrance as their adapter is not capable of transmitting any other transducers. 

This was a real downside to me.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

You can use more then just the Totalscan, the 83/200 skimmer and the LSS-2; there is also the HDI 83/200/455/800 and the 50/200/455/800. There is also other transducers model to choose from. What kind of fishing are you doing? Transom mount or shoot-true need more infos before digging deeper. Most of the transducers in the list suit 99% of the freshwater fisherman.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

That is interesting. When I was working with lowrance they sent me this reply stating the y cable is only compatible with those 2 transducers.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I am primarily fishing Lake Erie for Walleye. Currently troll mostly. Want to learn drifting, casting, jigging for walleye, smallmouth, steelhead. I plan on transom mount. It is pain to pull out side panel to route the transducer cable but will do it. Attraction to Lowrance? that is all I have ever used. I think either unit will use my current power supply plug. I may spend some time looking at Garmin and Hummingbird units. Primary choice will be based on perceived user simplicity and effectiveness of unit to display what is under the boat. I am not very tech oriented, so like good "auto" units with minimal operator adjusting.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Thé Ti is an excellent choice. If you got a smartphone you know how easy it is with a touch screen! Plus the fact that you can create or improve the map directly on the screen with a Navionics card in the unit. You should be happy with the Totalscan transducer.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I think the main advantage of the HDS units are the networking capability and expandability. Outboard Pilot, StructureScan 3D, Sirius/xm weather, MotorGuide integration, etc. I bought a HDS-9 Gen3 at the Toronto Boat show last winter for $1300 CAD. The vendor was Radio World. You could probably call them and ask them what their boat show pricing is. It's bound to be even lower this year. If you're in NE Ohio, it might be worth the drive up there. When I got home with it and realized they were selling for $1800 locally, I was shocked.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks dgfidler - and all others who have responded. I will keep researching and shopping. In the past I have not see much "end of the year clearance" pricing on these items. So may wait till boat show season. I usually go to the Cleveland show. Toronto is too far - 7-8 hours. I do a lot on line but it is good to talk with reps at the shows. I like to get "end user" feedback from sites like this, as most are not trying to sell a certain product.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

FarmerChris said:


> Thanks dgfidler - and all others who have responded. I will keep researching and shopping. In the past I have not see much "end of the year clearance" pricing on these items. So may wait till boat show season. I usually go to the Cleveland show. Toronto is too far - 7-8 hours. I do a lot on line but it is good to talk with reps at the shows. I like to get "end user" feedback from sites like this, as most are not trying to sell a certain product.


Hey farmer, im in your same spot right now! I have a lcx27c with a thru hull b60 transducer. Ive been looking and serching myself. Carbons are out of my league for sure. Im looking at the hook2 stuff right now. No down imagine or side scan. thanks for the post.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been a died in the wool Lowrance user all my life and to date they've been one of the leaders in the industry and always will based on the amount of R&D they do. I moved to 2 HDS 9's gen3 structure scan units and I can tell you they work flawlessly. I know you don't want the network thing right now but I'm set up that way and also run my Motorguide with either unit. Totally blows my mind how far they've come. With the Gen 3 units the possibilities are endless what you can do with them. The processors are fast, and displays are crisp and clear. The other units the same size are priced different for a reason. The touch screen options add a whole new experience to the user whether your a noob or experienced salt. All you have to do is turn it on and no adjustments are necessary for it to operate at optimal. 
In time as you play with it you'll see all the options to marry other outdated units or parts with them, another likeable point. You can get this unit if you shop around at a more competitive price with no tax or shipping witch adds a lot to the bottom line. There's so many options in the Gen 3 that make it worth the $$ to own and run. I have mine in Total Scan and thats a whole new world as well. I don't really like restrictions on sonar when your playing in the $1,000 range so if I'm going to play up there I go for the best I can afford. I need nothing else in Sonar/GPS for a long, long time.


----------

